# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Hot End won't reach set point

## Roger36330

When I try to start a print, nozzle temp set at 200, it will heat up to ~193 and stall. Printer will time out.  I go in and set nozzle temp to 193, it heats up to 186, printer times out. I'm stumped,  I'm using Simplify3d but only have the one set point with no temp changes.  Anyone ever seen this happen?  Tks, Roger

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

do you have a heated bed? if so is this heating up at the same time?

----------


## wirlybird

What happens if you do a preheat directly from the printer panel?  Does the hot end have its insulation on it"? Is the fan coming on at the end of the heating?

----------


## Roger36330

Heated bed not being used

----------


## Roger36330

Using microswiss all metal hot end, no insulation around hot end, cooling fan comes on during preheat to keep the warm end below melting point, and heats just fine from the control panel. Btw, using USB cable. So, this is looking like a Simplify3d issue, would you agree?

----------


## wirlybird

Does the cooling fan come on when a pre heat from the control panel is done?  It shouldn't.
The cooling fan should not come on during preheat and in general is not used until the second layer (PLA).
I ran mine for a bit without the insulation and it had a very hard time maintaining temps.






> Using microswiss all metal hot end, no insulation around hot end, cooling fan comes on during preheat to keep the warm end below melting point, and heats just fine from the control panel. Btw, using USB cable. So, this is looking like a Simplify3d issue, would you agree?

----------


## Roger36330

The filament cooling fan does not come on, the fan attached to the extruder stepper motor does.

----------


## Brandon M. Smith

If you are using the Qidi Tech 1, I had the same issue essentially.  I didn't ever get it while printing PLA it always seemed to reach the 190-200 range fine.  When I began printing ABS it would hang about 224-226 when I had 230 set.  If I reset the printer (power on then off) it seemed to work the next try.   Almost a every other power cycle kind of thing.  Emailed Tech support and they ended up sending me 2 new extruders and a thermocouple at no charge.  Haven't had the issue repeat since.  I am using Simplify 3d as my slicer.

----------


## Roger36330

Apparently Qidi Tech monitors the comments on this site.  I was trying to correct this issue before contacting Qidi Tech.  They saw my post and sent me direct reply asking me to send them my address and they will send me a new hot end less the stepper motors. Within about a week I received 2 thermocouples, 2 heaters, 2 fans, 1 thermo brake (warm end), 2 thermo blocks (hot end), 2  - 4mm nozzles. I have to say they went Way above and beyond and didn't ask for a dime. I am thrilled with the machine and the customer svc. "Superb".

----------

